

Eat Me: The Food and Philosophy of Kenny Shopsin - peteforde
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0307264939

======
peteforde
I urge you to listen to the podcast. The way he presents a 900-item menu and
sizes up every client is really incredible.

